
Holler.js - Node.js Module For Real-Time, In-App Notifications Via Command Line - Hirvesh
http://bitpshr.info/holler/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/hollerjs-nodejs-module-
for-r...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/hollerjs-nodejs-module-for-real-
time-in.html#.UM7V4k_Mjs5) "Basically what Holler.js allows you to do is as
the admin/developer of a web app or mobile app, it enables you to send real-
time message to users who are using your app. You just type a few commands on
your server and a beautiful notification (Alertify) pops up inside the web app
or mobile app and displays your message in real-time."

Check out www.functionn.in for more web resources!

